# My Kentucky Bass story!!



## kentuckybassman (Jan 20, 2007)

Well heres the scoop on the kentucky. It was the middle part of march in 04 and I decided to go throw a line. Well my brother inlaw and I went to a small pond and fished about an hour and he said the heck w/ it but I saw another pond out in the same field and asked him about it. Well, he said "there aint anything in it but you can go fish it if you want." Well I had that "Gut instinct" and went and fished it. Anyway, I cast out by an old dock in the water using a 7" plastic CULPRIT worm {Tequilla shad color} and let it hit the bottom. I felt nothing and decided after a few seconds to reel it up and cast again. Well, to my surprise.... I THOUGHT I was hung up. But It pulled back and I mean pulled back!!!!! Unfortunately it did'nt really put up a big fight on the way in but it was an awesome day!! There is more to the story but thats for another day!! So all I can say men is .....FISH ON!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. 7 inch culprit worm in Tequila!

Awesome fish man! 


My Goal before I die is a double digit Bass.....And it will happen! :wink:


----------

